# Cash-strapped teacher sells ads on tests



## Retsu (Dec 4, 2008)

> In tests for teacher Tom Farber's high school class, students can demonstrate their mastery of calculus and find out where to get braces or even a haircut.
> 
> Squeezed by classroom budget cuts, the Rancho Bernardo High School teacher is selling ads on his exams to cover the costs of printing them.
> 
> ...


Full story: http://www.cnn.com/2008/LIVING/12/03/teacher.ads.on.tests/index.html


----------



## Dannichu (Dec 4, 2008)

Ooh, that's a very, very slippery slope.


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Dec 4, 2008)

Our teaches get a certain amount of paper for the whole year and that's it.
One of my teachers has already used up his stack of paper for the year.

I think it's a cute idea but I don't want to see it become the norm. I just want there to be more state funding because our schools are low on cash.

You know, this could be an interesting way to advertise websites.
'Having trouble on this math exam?
Go to www.whatevermath.what to get the study tips you need'

Really, can't you imagine that?


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Dec 4, 2008)

^Yes, that would be awesome.

But on the other hand, how would you like to take this test?


* 1. *1x2

	
	
		
		
	


	




* 2. *2x1

	
	
		
		
	


	




* 3. *1x2

	
	
		
		
	


	




* 4. *3x3

	
	
		
		
	


	




* 5. *2x2

	
	
		
		
	


	




* 6. *1x1

	
	
		
		
	


	




* 7. *2x3

	
	
		
		
	


	




* 8. *3x2

	
	
		
		
	


	




* 9. *2x3

	
	
		
		
	


	








* 10. *1x1


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Dec 4, 2008)

I know ads like that would bother people, but...
I'd end up drawing all over it. :3 That, or use it as worksheet somehow. It would really not bother me unless the ad was in the middle of the test and not on the side, because then it would take up actual work space that could be used.

Like I said, I think this is just a result of the government's failure to provide funding to schools. :( The budget cuts here are ridiculous, and it's all spent on rebuilding roads that were _perfectly fine_ (note that actually bad roads remain bad).


----------



## Negrek (Dec 4, 2008)

Hah, I would totally pay to put obnoxious phrases on everybody's tests and quizzes, like "Studies show that people in a bad mood do better on tests. Help the kid across the aisle out by throwing something at them." or something. Everyone else would find them irritating, but it would amuse me.

In any case, I think this is a neat idea, but it would get old very, very fast. It's bad enough that schools already make deals with soft drink companies and fast food joints and the like in an attempt to get funding. Serious advertising on tests would be seriously obnoxious.


----------



## Tailsy (Dec 4, 2008)

That's hilarious! D: I want that to happen to my prelim papers~

Mind you, in the UK fast food chains are banned from showing adverts before the watershed so it'd be less Burger King and more... god only knows.


----------



## Not Meowth (Dec 4, 2008)

Dannichu said:


> Ooh, that's a very, very slippery slope.


With people constantly moaning how underfunded their school systems are, it's more like an almost vertical slope drenched with grease. And you have to climb it in shoes made of... something slippery. And the shoes have real bad grip. 


Blastoise428 said:


> * 1. *1x2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd LOVE to take that test. If only because it's piss easy. XD

A-Level maths is all about differentiation and standard deviation. I'd kill for some primary-school times tables to appear on my exam paper.


----------

